# Favorite Specialized dealer in the South Bay?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wondering what the consensus is on where to buy a new Specialized (or _possibly _even have one built) in the South Bay?

It seems like Mike's Bikes is generally the go-to? While they feel sort of "big box", they also just feel better organized than some of the other smaller dealers, and reviews are usually pretty good... Thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cupertino Bikes has much less of a corporate feel than Mikes.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you willing to go a little further to East Bay? Maybe then Livermore Cyclery, which has a store in Dublin as well as Livermore.


----------



## iampactin (Aug 15, 2014)

I would suggest Calmar Bikes in Santa Clara (off of El Camino Real). Hands-down least pushiest/biased sales people I've talked to. I have several private and public shops around me and I still take the drive down to Calmar for my bike-maintenance needs.

A caveat: I've never bought or had a bicycle built by them, but the genuinely knowledgeable staff would lead me to think their mechanics are competent.


----------



## Rootfinder (Aug 18, 2014)

South bay is super big and I know this is not quite the south bay but there is Cognition Cyclery in Mountain View.

They are basically a flagship for Specialized without being that. Their store is small but they have a warehouse that holds their unbuilt bikes (about 1 to 3 biz days and it will be built (per your request)).

It has the feel of the small biz yet it has strong ties to Specialized. I find they are fairly honest. I was looking at wheel options and they were not about to push a sale just so I could have special wheels on my specialized.


----------

